# my new decal came in!!



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

whatcha yall think??


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice, now start posting some of your pictures of your hunts.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

ight... i will put a few on


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

awesome


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

where did you find that at?


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

freakin saaaaweeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

tikkat3 said:


> where did you find that at?


Here is an addy for you 
http://waterfowldecals.com/


----------



## feathersandpoo (Oct 23, 2009)

:beer:


----------

